# Grub2 via PXE pour lance un Winpe

## psychoteur

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de lancer un WinPe (bootmgr) depuis un menu grub2 lancé depuis un pxe ? 

Je pensais que ça serait très simple de chainloader ... grave erreur 

menuentry "MDT, Consoles, DaRT" --class windows --class os {

        insmod pxe

        insmod chain

        insmod ntldr

        set root='(pxe)'

        ntldr /bootmgr

}  

fonctionne pas, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse faire cela. Ca m'arrangerait bien pour un "dual-boot" live-cd linux et mdt windows en uefi. 

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quel est le rapport avec Gentoo ?

----------

## psychoteur

Bonjour, le rapport ....

Simple, le serveur pxe est une gentoo donc les commandes que je tape pour créer ce fichier de boot ou son édition, c'est grub2 qui vient d'emerge. 

La partie dhcp / dns / pxe est dnsmasq sur une gentoo.

C'est donc bien la partie gentoo qui doit être éditée. Pour information en syslinux, ça fonctionne.

Voilà, merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi ne restes-tu alors avec syslinux ?  :Wink: 

----------

## psychoteur

Bonjour, parce que syslinux n'est pas compatible uefi. 

Pour le moment, tout ce que je peux faire c'est booter un livecd ubuntu via pxe-uefi et encore pas tout le temps, des fois ça veut,, des fois ça ne veut pas.

Science exacte l'informatique. 

Si au moins, j'avais déjà une documentation claire et complète pour grub2 pour ce genre de boot. 

Maintenant, pour la partie WINPE de chez MS, je pense qu'il faut avoir les fichiers dans un certain ordre et encore savoir où sont les majuscules et minuscles pour faire la translation nux - bootmgr MS.

Merci.

----------

